# Watch us play...



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

play and play....

we are wild, 
we are crazy....... Benji and Lizzie :cheer2:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Beautiful action shots Poornima! I love the "static cling" in the last picture with both of their hair standing on end.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I love them too = it is so nice to see them play together like that! Poonima, are you on the East Coast yet?


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

The last picture I looked at of these two they were sound asleep. I guess they had enough beauty rest. What fun they are having!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Those are great shots, Poornima! I can feel their energy and excitement!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh my don't they look ferocious! I know what great playmates they are and you did a wonderful job of capturing their unique brand of fun.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I love them too = it is so nice to see them play together like that! Poonima, are you on the East Coast yet?


Laurie, we are still on the West coast. The date of our move to Long Island is expected to be sometime in late June or early July, however no fixed date yet.

Thank you all for your compliments. The Nikon D60 is fun to play with, I have taken now tons of pictures but shrinking them to a good size for upload is getting too time consuming.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are so cute. I can't wait to meet you all.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Poor Izzie had to get out of her bed to give it to him!!!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, fun! Lizzie looks wired!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Laurie, we are still on the West coast. The date of our move to Long Island is expected to be sometime in late June or early July, however no fixed date yet.
> 
> Thank you all for your compliments. The Nikon D60 is fun to play with, I have taken now tons of pictures but shrinking them to a good size for upload is getting too time consuming.


The pictures are great! I find that shooting at best quality "fine" but not the largest file (I use the second largest), then resizing to 550xwhatever for the forum works. I do it easily on Irfanview.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh what great pictures Poornima! They look like they are having so much fun!


----------

